# Silk Collar



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

This is really cool  couture fashion customized glamour collar !!! So stylish! ❤


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Very very pretty! I also make my own 'poodleit style' collars but not that fancy! Your Mom is really talented!!! I don't disassemble the chain but pad the collars and line them in satin .....you can also make your own Martingale collars which are really easy to do! Making collars & leashes that are one-of-a-kind always get lots of comments when we are out and about!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

You ladies have the most beautiful accessories.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, that is gorgeous!


----------

